# Fellas, If you've ever wondered where it went...



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Now you know 8O


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

...and all these years I have kidded myself it was caused by head board friction. Another blow to my macho image.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

To think they told me it was the Chemo! Now I know what the buzzing noise was.

Happy Christmas and all the best for the New Year, to you and your families.

John 8)


----------

